# Stockings in LMR and East fork Lake



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thought I would share some info I recieved from Debbie at the ODNR fisheries dep.
Acconding to Debby they continue to stock saugeye some sauger in the LMR as well as some walleye,, THes fish do not naturally reproduce because of cross breeding and lack of spawning habbitat in the case of the walleye. The ODNR will not stock ANY FISH THAT NATURALLY REPRODUCES IN THE RIVER. This means no smallies no catfish etc. She also said that the program started in 1983 of hybrid stripers continues to date and will continue in the future. last year they stocked 1.2 million fry and some fingerlings that were meant for another lake but became available to the ODNR at the time of the stocking. She did say that the stocking this year my not happen this year because of mother nature and limited supplie of fish do to weather conditions harming the rearing of the fish. With the stocking of the fry in the lake there will be wash over into the river so this will help the river as well. She also said from there studies there is a large population of smallies, white bass and the others mentioned but most of the fish were found in area surrounded by private property. I think we all have known this to be the case. She offered advice to improve the fisheries. Catch and release and proper handeling of fish to reduce mortality rates and this is important this time of the year do to warm water temps that can stress the fish. We also need to try to protect the river from developement. THe #1 polutant in the river is sedamentation. With developement planned and new sewage plants planned for the river this could harm the fish populations. You can contact Little Miami Inc or other organzations to help with the cause this org. is working to buy up land to protect the river from future developement and donations made help make this possible. It is in our hands guys and we as individuals can make a difference. I as fishing shop owner obviously have an interest in seeing the river improving but as an angler I have a passion to improve the fishery. I hope to allign with some of these orgs. to promote and help in anyway I can. If you have any interest I would like to form a group to work on this so any input on how we could organize to form a viable group would be great. I know that many of you have a love and passion for the river and right now we have the abilitly to protect the future of the beautiful natural resource. Thanks for reading this and please offer any additional information you my have on the subject and we can make the differece. Steve aka Sevenx


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Good information Sevenx...Thanks!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree w/the sedimentation problem, I reported a very muddy run off down Sugar Camp run into the East Fork LMR last year, Clermont Conservation agent checked it out, there was new grading up the run, but no infractions of code, just lot's of muddy water.
It is a beautiful watershed, and we do need to maintain and protect it.
I'd jump in the mix, yet I'm over my head busy as it is.
Not counting myself out completely, but don't have a lot of time to give.
LMJ


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i didnt know the dnr stocked any fish in the lmr did she mean the river itself or the lakes in the watershed. stocking of walleye would deffinantly make sense because i have seen alot of 2-3 yr old walleye in the past couple years. 
i hope everyone reads this part
"the fish were found in area surrounded by private property. I think we all have known this to be the case. She offered advice *to improve the fisheries*. Catch and release and proper handeling of fish to reduce mortality rates"
meaning release your fish people

also thanks to people like little miami inc the new sewage plants hopefully will do no harm to the river, they do a pretty good job of making sure the effluent is regulated and clean. the water coming out of the plants now is so much cleaner than it was years back its amazing, one of the biggest reasons for the huge improvement in the fishing in that river over the past 15years

great post sevenx, thanks for the info


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

River king, The way I understood her explination was that they are stocking the river(lmr) with saugeye, walleye. Hybrids are going into the lake. S


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

Does anyone know why or in what ways the LMR is unsuitable for walleye spawning?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info sevenx...very interesting. I remember a few decades ago we caught some rather nice yellow perch out of none other Stonelick lake. Seems a truck that was transporting the fish had problems, and rather letting them die, they released them into that lake....It was nice while it lasted.Mind you that was probably 35 years ago and the lake was in much better shape....I find it rather funny , not funny ha ha, that the state stocks a national scenic river with a bunch of man made fish.....these fish compete with the native fish of that river, oh well, we've messed everything else up with trying to improve things..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Dv, siltation/sedamentation are the biggest problems for the spawning walleye. The egg sufficate when we get the big rains and then drop all the sedement when the water receads. Also they need clean cool water over gravel to spawn in the river and I guess there is just not enough area with that type of structure. Seems to me there would be but according to ODNR those are the key factors. S


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmm I'm not sure that Debbie's information is technically correct. There are (or have been in the past) saugeye stockings in the Great Miami and there are obviously walleye stockings in reservoirs within the LMR watershed but they don't actually stock the LMR directly with either species. Also, they do not stock sauger in the LMR nor anywhere in the watershed. 

Steve



Steve


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know for sure but according to her they do. That is where I got the info from and assumed the fisheries department a credible source. If am misinformed I appolgize but seeing as the sauger population and catchs have been, according to many I talk to that fish the lmr been improving in number and size, I will continue to assume it to be true. I am sure fish could be be coming from sources like the ohio river. cowen or ceasars creek and that this would also be a contributing factor. If any of you lmr guys could chime in and offer your opinions or first hand knowledge on the subject please chime in. It is never my intention to misinform and in previous post where I have been wrong I will admit it and research further to find out as I will do in this case. In the case of the smallmouth fishery, as cat king stated why not stock the native fish in the river. Maybe a patition to the state to present the interest of lmr smouthmouth fishery could light a fire. It would beniffit all of us who love the river. Just a thought if you guys think it would be worth a shot I will set it up on my website as well as the shop. Thanks guys. S


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Debby is usually on the ball as far as I know.....A side note: Hey Alter, I saw that bass down in South Carolina one year...LOL !!! Also , and Jim Corry who is probably the biggest expert I know when it comes to 'eyes has mentioned in the past that saugeyes, contrary to beliefs, do in fact reproduce. The females...I believe Jim is still around , and maybe the info is on this site that he posted a couple years ago while we all discussed this topic, so the nay sayers can do a fact finding search. But they do , under some conditions, reproduce.....The myth that hybrids cannot spawn , is just that , a myth. Life finds a way.....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL hey King how ya been?!


Sevenx I'm not doubting your info or what Debbie told you. I did research in the LMR basin for several years but it's been 5 years or more so my info might be dated by now. I just thought there might be some confusion over fish being stocked in the LMR water shed vs. fish being stocked in the LMR river proper which a few others in the post brought up.

Steve


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok guys I have go the correct information on this issue, I spoke to Doug Moloney from fish and game in Xenia. He was kind enough to call me directly after reading this thread to get me straight on my facts. 
I was wrong about the stockings. To Debbie Walters my appologies for misunderstanding your information per our phone conversation. I guess my misspent youth is still haunting me.

To Doug thanks for straightening me out on my facts and the personal phone call to corrrect me. 

To all you guys who come to the site I am sorry for posting bad info. And to Alter your info would prove to be the correct info.

They do not stock any species directly into the lmr itself. The sauger population comes from the ohio river during spring runs and many fish will hold over and become resident fish. River samplings indicate that the sauger will run unobstructed some 20 river miles up stream. Any saugeye likely came from the reseviours as Alter had suggested.
The smallmouth bass fishery will never be stocked as it would not likly do any good. According to Doug the smallmouth population and resulting fishing is most effected by spring water levels. When we have years of high water and flooding in the spring the following year class of fish will not be as high. And as a result we can end up with a gap in populations of fish from season to season and from year to year. With low water we have now we should see the fishery improve the next couple of years as we have excellent spawning conditions for the smallmouth as well as other species. THe population depends the most on the water levels and rains.
Doug took alot of time from his busy day to discuss the issues of stocking and the fishery itself and was very helpful.
We also discussed the gar poplation and its effect on the fishery. It is believed that gar have no measurable impact on the game fish population as they feed and inhabit different sections of the river. Also the notion that we are seeing greater numbers of gar is not likly to be the case. Because of very low water during the spawn and in general we are just able to see the gar alot easier. They have always been in this river system(1000s of years) and though no precise study has been done they seem to live in harmoney with other speceise of fish in the watershed. Also something of note as Doug pointed out though they have all the teeth and scary look they have a very narrow throat and are not able to consume large prey. They mostly will inhabit shallow waters at rivers edge eating smaller prey such as blunt nose minnows, shiners, shad, and can be seen crusing the surface eating insects and smaller baitfish.

Well again I am sorry for posting incorrect info and to Alter and the others who provided the correct info thanks for bringing the debate to the table and ultimatly leading to the correct answer Thanks to Debbie Walters and Doug Moloney for giving me the correct info and for taking an interest in getting the info out. Nice to know that you are keeping tabs on the reports here on OGF as we all view this as good source of information for our respective local waters.

Thanks for reading this and I hope you find it to be useful. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I just wanted to bump this because I want to make sure that the correct info is presented. S


----------

